# Need help stocking new 180 gallon Mbuna tank



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

After many delays I am finally getting ready to put my 180 gallon tank together and fill it with water in the coming week or two (whenever I get motivated between work). I am planning to hopefully cycle a little quicker using some Seachem Stabiity so I will see how that works out. This will be my first larger sized tank and also first tank in a really long time. I decided on Mbuna. I will have a sand substrate and just a black background on the tank. Due to weight concerns I decided to go with Cichlid Stones (I have about 40 for now and I will see what the tank looks like with that, I suspect I will be adding some more since some are pretty small). Since these weigh virtually nothing and are hollow and fill with water it doesn't add as much weight as real rocks.

I have decided to order online and have the fish shipped overnight as opposed to buying in a LFS. Can anyone recommend a reputable vendor with nice stock? I think I would like to get fish old enough that the sex can be determined so I can stock with the right m/f ratio. I could use advice on approximately how many species and fish can I expect to house in this size tank as well as the male and female ratio I should get. I am still researching but I am not completely sure what fish are compatible so that's why I am here. I would like to have as much color as I can and I am also looking for a semi aggressive setup.

So far I want to have some Electric Yellow Labs, but I also like the Pseudotropheus Acei. Can these be put in with other moderately aggressive fish? I like the looks of the Pseudotropheus Demasoni, from what I have read these need to be in a larger sized group of 10+. Are they too aggressive for the others I mentioned? I just want to make sure I don't end up spending a lot of money on fish that will just end up killing each other. I am trying to spend as much time as I can researching before I get everything set up so that's where I am at right now. I wish I had more time prior to being ready to set the tank up but I was a bit preoccupied until now. It could be a few weeks before the tank sees water yet anyway. Thanks for reading and any recommendations :thumb:


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

Forgot to add that the tank is 6x2x2 and when I do order stock, do I order the entire stock at once or a bunch at a time?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Note the water that fills the cichlid stones weighs almost as much as a solid rock so the # of pounds you are saving might surprise you.

Check the Reviews section for vendor recommendations, as feedback is to be avoided in the forums. Or you can PM members. Note that mbuna are not often sold mature enough to be reliably sexed, so usually we buy double the # of unsexed juveniles as we want to end up with and rehome extra males.

I like 5 species of mbuna in a 72" tank. Think in terms of 1m:4f of each, that works for labs and acei. From the sound of your post, you want to research now and have a tank that works without endless tinkering, extra tanks, etc.. For that reason I'd skip demasoni. In your tank size I'd want to end up with 20 demasoni AFTER removing extra males. Take a look at Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos maingano for a similar blue...maingano have stripes instead of bars like demasoni. Stock them 1m:7f.

I'd cycle with ammonia as opposed to a bottled product and stock all the fish at once.


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I will take a look at the maingano and keep researching.


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

I took a look at the Maingano and they also look really nice too. I have to admit I am still drawn to the look of the Demasoni's though. I don't mind doing some work to keep the tank running smoothly but I might pass on them for now. I take it the Maingano are not as aggressive?

I am considering Maingano, Electric Yellows, Yellow Tail Acei, maybe Red Zebra and one or two more. Anyone have any other suggestions? I'm trying to do a mix of different colors and have the tank as active as possible.

How many total fish should I expect to keep in the 180 gallon tank? I can always add more filtration later on if necessary. I am thinking I will just start out with no more than 45-50 juveniles if possible and then let them grow and breed from there. I see now that the price of larger fish is quite high so small fishes it is.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

5 species with 1m:4f of each gives you 25 fish. Starting out with 40 juveniles. Maingano are just as aggressive but it seems easier to get the 1m:7f you need for peace. Also they don't seem to be as susceptible to bloat.

If you keep labs and estherae do not save fry.

For demasoni, have extra tanks, a rehoming outlet and figure you will tear down your tank fairly often to net the ones you have to remove.


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

Not saving the fry I assume means they will crossbreed so in that case I would stick with the labs then and decide on something else in place of the red zebra. Thanks for all the info it's been really helpful.


----------



## Orator (Nov 4, 2014)

Frank512 said:


> Not saving the fry I assume means they will crossbreed so in that case I would stick with the labs then and decide on something else in place of the red zebra. Thanks for all the info it's been really helpful.


To address your assumption Frank, yes...they will crossbreed.

If I could make a suggestion, take a look at the Ps. Saulosi as a potential replacement for the Yellow Labs. The females are a beautiful yellow which will replace the need for the Yellow Labs and this will also allow you to still add the Red Zebras (hard to find a replacement for the color red with Mbuna). As a bonus, the male Saulosi is a handsome fish. Additionally, I find the Saulosi to be far more entertaining than the Yellow Labs.


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

I certainly welcome any suggestions. That is potentially a good idea, actually. I checked them out and I like the idea because that would give me a couple fish (the males) with a similar look to the Demasoni. What ratio of m/f should the Saulosi be stocked at? Is this another species that should be stocked 1m:7f? I think I'd have a pretty good mix of colors (with quite a bit of blue) if I went Saulosi, Yellow Tail Acei, Maingano and Red Zebra. I would just need one more species. Nothing is definite yet as I have some time before I order to keep looking at others.

Also while I'm at it, I want to get some Pleco's in there as well, they are usually ok with Cichlids, correct? Any specific Pleco I should/shouldn't get, and how many in my size tank would be good? 2, 3?

Thanks!


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

Would Jalo Reef fit in good with the rest of the fish mentioned above as a potential 5th? I am also looking at Elongatus Chailosi.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'd skip Cynotilapia zebroides 'Jalo reef' is you're going with P. Saulosi. Males are too similar. Chailosi is the better choice, and a beautiful fish. Females look good too.

Some would say the combo of Red zebra and female Saulosi is very similar and poor contrast. I kept them together in a 180, but only for about 9 months. The male zebra was the dominant fish in the tank. The Saulosi were the most prolific breeders. The two species had very little interaction.


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

I am back and forth on deciding which ones to be honest. Right now I am thinking Yellow Labs, Maingano, Yellow Tail Acei, Chailosi, and maybe Ps. Socolofi Albino (if they would all work together).

I am off from work tomorrow so I will be cleaning everything I can and getting the filters set up, trimming the plastic for the glass tops etc. I am not sure I will fill it up tomorrow, probably my next day off I will, then it's cycling and fish.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I am so envious of your 180 gallon, I would love to have the chore of picking a stocking list for a tank of that size! I highly recommend mainganos and I've kept them with ps saulosi, also a favorite of mine. The saulosi really give you the good color with the males being a different color than females. I have always been attracted to demasoni as well, they are beautiful fish, but have always feared the extra work involved, so I've never kept them. I opted for the saulosi in place of the demasoni.


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

Well I had an aquarium when I was younger and I've always wanted to have one again. Of course, back then I only had community fish. I figured I have the space for the tank, so why not go all in instead of wanting to upgrade later. I can't see myself ever getting one bigger than this. Tomorrow I will be rinsing the sand, getting the filter baskets loaded up with media, and filling the tank up and getting ready to cycle.

I am definitely going to get the Maingano. As much as I like the Demasoni, I think I am better off skipping them (at least for now) with everything I have read. I haven't finalized anything yet but if the list I mentioned above is compatible I might go with that, or I can swap out the Yellow Lab for the Saulosi, since I too like the look of the males. Too many choices, it's hard to decide. I did decide to skip the Red Zebra's though. Would the Socolofi be any trouble with the other fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had acei and socolofi together when I got the 72" tank an it worked fine. Eventually I found the two to not give me the contrast I was looking for. Maybe the albino socolofi or the acei ngara (not yellow tail)?


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

DJ, did you mean you had the acei and regular socolofi together (both blue)? If so, I was only considering the albino socolofi (as you recommended above) in order to have a different color completely. Or Maybe even Metriaclima Greshakei Albino instead of socolofi albino for a minor touch of extra color with the orange fins? I've just been looking at the species profiles on the site here for idea's on different color fish. I do kinda want to stick with the yellow tail.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I had blue socolofi.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

IMO, 5 species is a good number in a 6' tank, and in a 180, I personally wouldn't be afraid to add a 6th. But that's me! I would shoot for 9-10 of each with 5 species. I've found that gender ratio is not as important when you have more of them and they are stocked as juveniles. I have several groups in a 125, including some of those mentioned, that are upside down as far as ratio goes and have thrived together and bred for 5 years. As long as you provide plenty of rock work and good filtration, things should be fine. With mbuna, aggression is a relative term, so you will always have some quarrels. In greater numbers, there are plenty of distractions to keep them from concentrating on one individual. Just try to stay away from the notoriously devilish species like Auratus, Chipokae, and Demaisoni, just to name a few.

Here are the species I keep in one of my 125's, roughly 45 total fish.

Yellow Labs
Tanzania Black Acei
Cyno Zebroides(Afra), Jalo Reef
Labeotropheus Fuelleborni
Rusties


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have been considering and I'm tempted to do 6 species myself lol. So far I am back to the Saulosi instead of the Yellow Labs with Maingano, Yellow Tail Acei, Chailosi, and either the Albino Socolofi or Albino Metriaclima Graeshakei if I stick to the 5. Rusty Cichlid for a possible #6. Does anyone keep any bottom dwellers in their tanks?

I got the tank set up and it's now cycling. I am putting the stones in tonight and tomorrow and it'll be complete. I had a hard time getting the Sun Sun Filters primed at first. Even now I get some sizzling type sound so I assume some air might be getting through. I am going to remove the hoses tomorrow and trim them even further so they aren't bending at all and just go straight upwards from the filter.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Take a look at Synodontis catfish for your bottom dwellers - species like multipunctatus or lucipinnis are good size (smaller, 4-6") and roam out in the open when kept in larger groups of 5 or more. Plecos will probably do alright, too, but get hardier types like the common or rubber lip. You will really only want a couple of them - there shouldn't be enough algae to sustain more. The Synodontis aren't algae eaters, but do a great job of cleaning up food scraps (and fry - something to consider if you want to breed).

As for your cichlids, you might look at a species that is a little more exotic and unique instead of the albinos, like Labeotropheus trewavasae Ochre Chilumba https://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=1091. They are a big mbuna at around 6", but you'll have the space so may as well use it. If you really want white, though, there are also white labs (just like yellow Labs, Labidochromis caeruleus, only white). I would stick with 5 species, though, especially if you add catfish or plecos.


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

That's actually a nice looking fish. I have been looking to get some fish that are a bit larger anyway. I'm not set on going with an Albino by any means. I am just trying to make sure each species is different so the tank will have a good range of colors. Thanks for the info, I'll probably go with some of the Synodontis over Pleco's.


----------

